# Jackson Hole



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

We have a chance to go to Jackson for a few days. If you were going this time of year, what would be the things you would do or see? Anywhere special you would go to eat?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Typically this time of year I drive thru Jackson Hole as fast as I can without stopping.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Typically this time of year I drive thru Jackson Hole as fast as I can without stopping.


Why is it filled with people from Utah? :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ifish said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Typically this time of year I drive thru Jackson Hole as fast as I can without stopping.
> ...


eyepleedafift


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Typically this time of year I drive thru Jackson Hole as fast as I can without stopping.


So, if your car broke down, and both of your legs and both of your arms were unable to operate any other conveyance, and you were spending the night, where would you eat, what would you see?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bubbas Resturaunt has the best biscuits and gravy in the world. They are huge!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ifish said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Typically this time of year I drive thru Jackson Hole as fast as I can without stopping.
> ...


Uh....go to the resturant that has a picture of John Wayne in it.

I wouldn't have a clue. I can tell you where to go and catch nice fish, see a Great Gray Owl, shoot a bull elk, get a grouse or two and where the hiking trailheads are, that's about it anymore.

I was in Alpine Junction last night for about 10 minutes, that's as close as I want to get to Jackson Hole for awhile.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It's been a few years for me, but the Mangy Moose and the Teton Mystery were good places to eat. The Teton Mystery had the best ribs around like 25 yrs ago… dont even know if it's still operating.


----------

